# running holiday lets



## 33333333 (Jun 25, 2015)

I am considdering purchasin a house with a few holiday appartments in the garden. Any advice or pitfalls to avoid? Is this going to generate an income to live off?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Several pitfalls, including the requirement for a licence dependent on whether you go for long or short term let and the fact that no burger including most tourism offices don't seem to know whether you have to just pay tax on the income or whether you have to pay NI/SS payments....... the current scheme has been running for a significant number of years but even now, it appears to be a mystery to most people involved, including the civil servants!  

I certainly can't even begin to get to the bottom of it!


----------

